# 2.6.8.1-nitro5 "it cleans your breath while it cleans y

## seppe

Damn, the version line is too long for the topic title  :Very Happy: 

2.6.8.1-nitro5 "it cleans your breath while it cleans your teeth" is here!

applied patches (applies on the 2.6.8.1 kernel)

```

# start of CK4 patches

from_2.6.8.1_to_staircase8.0.bz2 

schedrange.diff 

schedbatch2.4.diff 

schediso2.5.diff 

sched-adjust-p4gain

mapped_watermark.diff 

defaultcfq.diff 

config_hz.diff 

1g_lowmem_i386.diff 

akpm-latency-fix.patch

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch 

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch 

cool-spinlocks-i386.diff 

bio_uncopy_user-mem-leak.patch

bio_uncopy_user2.diff

ioport-latency-fix-2.6.8.1.patch 

supermount-ng204.diff.bz2 

fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch.bz2

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch.bz2 

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch 

2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff.bz2 

2.6.8.1-ck4-version.diff 

# end of CK4 patches

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-2.6.8.1.patch

lirc-2.6.5-mm1-20040406

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.patch

squashfs2.0-patch

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch

kernel-events-rml-2.6.8-rc2-6.patch

2.6.8-nitro1-write-barriers

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch 

iteraid_1.44.diff

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff

config-nr-tty-devices.patch

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff

packet-2.6.8.patch

orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff

cflags-selection.patch

ipw2100-2.6.8-patch

vesafb-fix

# snapshot (the bz2 file) ends here

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff

```

ebuild at http://www.sepi.be/nitro/2.6.8.1-nitro5/nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r5.ebuild

Con Kolivas did some great work on Staircase8, it gives my system a huge performance boost (apps start up even faster than before). 

Oh, and as you see, software suspend 2 is out, but dryre is working on an addon patch.

Talk to use at #nitro-sources (irc.freenode.net) if you need more help or if you have suggestions.

Good luck!

----------

## Dale_uk

Downloading the ebuild right now, I'll let you know how I get on, as I haven't had any success with love  :Wink:  pardon the pun  :Smile: 

Looks good  :Cool: 

----------

## AustrianCoder

Updatet portage pf gentoo.de - a lot of fun with a nitro-boost  :Cool: 

----------

## Robin79

ill try it  :Smile:  CK again love ck  :Razz: 

edit. how do i get it in portage? edit.

----------

## luqas

Here is the swsusp2 patch.   I don't use it, so I can't test it to see if it works correctly.  I did test compile scenarios and didn't have a problem.  Just apply it on top of nitro5 if you need it.

patch-2.6.8.1-nitro5-swsusp2

----------

## Robin79

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> Here is the swsusp2 patch.   I don't use it, so I can't test it to see if it works correctly.  You shouldn't have a problem, but swsusp can be weird sometimes.  Just apply it on top of nitro5 if you need it.
> 
> patch-2.6.8.1-nitro5-swsusp2

 

What is swsup2 good for anyway?

----------

## luqas

Strictly an updated version of software suspend.  It has more functionality than the one build into the kernel.

----------

## Dale_uk

Working GREAT  :Very Happy:  Good job, man  :Cool: 

I can actually scroll around and resize my browser window without XMMS jumping like crazy  :Razz: 

Thanks!  :Cool: 

----------

## rush_ad

i'll probably stick with my nitro1 which is very stable as of now.

----------

## AustrianCoder

How to use portage of gentoo.de in connection with the official portage:

Methode I:

SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-merged"

into your /etc/make.conf.

Methode II:

1. echo "app-portage/gentoolkit-dev ~ARCH" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

ARCH... set your arch.

2. emerge gentoolkit-dev

3. /etc/gensync/gentoo-de.syncsource:

id="gentoo-de"

description="gentoo.de Portage Overlay"

rsync="rsync://rsync.gentoo.de/gentoo-de-ebuilds"

// !!! set overlay for your needs !!!!

overlay="/root/overlay/"

4. run gensync gentoo-de

You have now the portage from gentoo.de in the overlay dir.

Also run this command to update the portage.

And here is the link to the WebCVS: http://www.gentoo.de/viewcvs/gentoo-x86/

NOTE: WebCVS needs some time to sow the fresh ebuilds, i think about 30 minutes.

----------

## mcoulman

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> Here is the swsusp2 patch.   I don't use it, so I can't test it to see if it works correctly.  I did test compile scenarios and didn't have a problem.  Just apply it on top of nitro5 if you need it.
> 
> patch-2.6.8.1-nitro5-swsusp2

 

I can verify that swsusp2 works. Thanks for the patch. Also, 

```
media-gfx/splashutils
```

 works as advertised too.

Thanks for the kernel patch set.

----------

## Isaiah

Looking good (and fast) here seppe - thanks  :Cool: 

----------

## d0nju4n

compiling now...cant wait   :Razz: 

----------

## HecHacker1

this kernel is working great, better than the mm based sources. The ck's are just much more responsive and way faster at loading, starting up. I turned off Pre-emptive and I think it helps even more.

BUT! Nvidia-driver is broken with this release, and the last release too. When I do a startx I get only a black screen. On the last release I even tried patching it with the Nvidia-diff patch.

The default Xorg NV is holding me off for now, but I want to play UT2004. Anyways, you have converted me from Love to Nitro!

----------

## fro5tbite

hmm.. im experiencing something weird here.. when i first rebooted, the mem used is very little and instead the swap is used heavily. I dunno what might causes this. After 15 min of use, the system starts to crawl   :Crying or Very sad: 

i reboot back to my old kernel 2.6.8-nitro1 , and everything goes normal. swap is not used at all and instead the memory is being use. anyone have any ideas ?

----------

## scoobydu

Getting better all the time! Working here on amd64, and a noticable speed improvement!

Thanks guys   :Cool: 

----------

## -Sarbian-

 *HecHacker1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BUT! Nvidia-driver is broken with this release, and the last release too. When I do a startx I get only a black screen. On the last release I even tried patching it with the Nvidia-diff patch.
> 
> !

 

Dis you try to add "pci=routeirq" to your kernel start line ?

----------

## teutzz

not only that is broken but it won't even load on boot-up (and yes i have pci=routeirq in my lilo append line)

----------

## phranzee

any chances to get win4lin working with this release ?  :Smile: 

----------

## maxulanhot

When compiling reiser4 error occured, told me set 4k stack off ?

Anybody has idea?

----------

## zerojay

 *maxulanhot wrote:*   

> When compiling reiser4 error occured, told me set 4k stack off ?
> 
> Anybody has idea?

 

Yeah, go into Kernel Hacking and turn off the 4k stack.

----------

## maxulanhot

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

>  *maxulanhot wrote:*   When compiling reiser4 error occured, told me set 4k stack off ?
> 
> Anybody has idea? 
> 
> Yeah, go into Kernel Hacking and turn off the 4k stack.

 

But I thought the nvidia-kernel 6 serial need 4k stack.

----------

## zerojay

 *maxulanhot wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*    *maxulanhot wrote:*   When compiling reiser4 error occured, told me set 4k stack off ?
> 
> Anybody has idea? 
> 
> Yeah, go into Kernel Hacking and turn off the 4k stack. 
> ...

 

I don't know anything about Nvidia stuff, but I do know that if you want to use Reiser4, you have to turn off the 4k stack.

----------

## luqas

I don't know about Nvidia, but with the newer reiser4 snapshots you cannot compile it with 4k stacks.

----------

## Merlin-TC

I have the same problem as fro5tbite.

It seems that it loads everything to the swap partition so the hd is busy all the time even though I have lots of free mem left.

```

merlin@seele ~ $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1036136     171020     865116          0       5620      63512

-/+ buffers/cache:     101888     934248

Swap:       506036      80676     425360

merlin@seele ~ $

```

----------

## maxulanhot

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> I don't know about Nvidia, but with the newer reiser4 snapshots you cannot compile it with 4k stacks.

 

But with 2.6.8-rc4-nitro1 I can compile sucessfully with 4k stack & reiser4 on

----------

## Illissius

It's working fine for me (though I don't use reiser). And the 6xxx nvidia drivers don't need 4k stacks, they just add support for them.

----------

## luqas

 *maxulanhot wrote:*   

>  *Dryre wrote:*   I don't know about Nvidia, but with the newer reiser4 snapshots you cannot compile it with 4k stacks. 
> 
> But with 2.6.8-rc4-nitro1 I can compile sucessfully with 4k stack & reiser4 on

 

That was because nitro1 was based off of an older reiser4 snapshot.  I don't know why they forced 8k stacks in the newer snapshots, I can only assume that reiser4 + 4K stacks caused more instabilities that was fixed by using 8K stacks.

----------

## seppe

woohoow! Reiser4 goes final! see http://namesys.com/

----------

## SysOP XXL

Nitro5 is running here without problems! With NVidia+4k stacks+REGPARM.

Great work (and great name   :Laughing: )!Last edited by SysOP XXL on Tue Aug 24, 2004 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hotplainrice

Nooo, must get my gentoo installation back! swsusp 2  :Smile:  thanks seppe.

----------

## Realmaker

Does somebody know where to switch of vesafb, since i don't use it?

Tank you

----------

## Illissius

What's REGPARM do? I assume it's that 'use register parameters (EXPERIMENTAL)' option in the menuconfig, but what are its practical effects/benefits?

----------

## spb

 *Illissius wrote:*   

> What's REGPARM do? I assume it's that 'use register parameters (EXPERIMENTAL)' option in the menuconfig, but what are its practical effects/benefits?

 It passes function parameters in registers rather than RAM. It's slightly faster, but will break all your binary-only modules (eg nvidia).

----------

## John-Boy

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Does somebody know where to switch of vesafb, since i don't use it?
> 
> Tank you

 

Nitro is working great over here - I had to add vesafb in to compile, would like to take that out.

----------

## rzZzn

 *Merlin-TC wrote:*   

> I have the same problem as fro5tbite.
> 
> It seems that it loads everything to the swap partition so the hd is busy all the time even though I have lots of free mem left.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *Merlin-TC wrote:*   

> hmm.. im experiencing something weird here.. when i first rebooted, the mem used is very little and instead the swap is used heavily. I dunno what might causes this. After 15 min of use, the system starts to crawl  
> 
> i reboot back to my old kernel 2.6.8-nitro1 , and everything goes normal. swap is not used at all and instead the memory is being use. anyone have any ideas ?

 

I also have the same swap thing

reboot on nitro3 and things works fine

Ideas???

//rZn

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *thebell wrote:*   

> It passes function parameters in registers rather than RAM. It's slightly faster, but will break all your binary-only modules (eg nvidia).

 

Actually, I haven't sensed too much improvement after enabling it, I'm just saying that it's working. It doesn't break nvidia since the 6th series.

----------

## neonik

I've got absolutely the same issue with Con's patchsets for 2.6.8.1.

mapped_watermark.diff causes system to allocate more memory resulting in less cached memory which causes a huge slowdown here.

You could try passing /proc/sys/vm/mapped values according to the relation in percent: amount of memory used : amount of memory free. By default it's 2/3 or 66%, for servers Con recommends to use 33. I used 50 to solve the issues in some way.

Check here: ck-patchset.

I'll try to work out how to solve that, because sometimes the system is VERY fast, sometimes extremely slow, even that slow that it plainly hangs.

With previous patchsets for 2.6.8.1 usual was to use up whole RAM without freeing it up, then entire swap, and then running out of memory just hang.

----------

## Phlogiston

what about this swsusp, do I need some programs to test that?

@neonix

Does this mean we should not use this kernel? Or is this not so remarkable?

----------

## luqas

Try this site for swsusp2 and instructions.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> Try this site for swsusp2 and instructions.

 

thanks a lot that looks quite good  :Wink: 

----------

## luqas

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does this mean we should not use this kernel? Or is this not so remarkable?

 

Also,  you could always try the kernel and if it doesn't work just back off to your previous one (as long as you don't overwrite teh previous one in your /boot partition).

----------

## neonik

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> @neonix
> 
> Does this mean we should not use this kernel? Or is this not so remarkable?

 

By all means you MUST use this kernel. You see, the issue I described doesn't occur on every machine and everyone having this issue is encouraged to help to solve it in order to improve performance and quality of further patchsets. So if you give this kernel a try and it shouldn't work, by reporting your issue you'll help out a lot. And you'll give a higher chance to the next patchset releases being better and work for you and everyone else, it's better than if you wouldn't do that, which of course would mean that if everyone's silent about an issue, it'll never get fixed. So install this kernel anyway!

On the other side, if this issue won't occur on your machine, you'll have a perfect kernel running perfectly fast. It's worth even some eventual instability.  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

yes I can understand what you mean: these are the basics of opensource  :Wink: 

So I'm using now this kernel and it runns very good and fast, so I think I don't have this problem. 

Also the swsusp works (but only whitout X)  :Wink:  thats very cool... I'm sooo happy whith linux at the moment it's incredible  :Smile: 

Thank you all

----------

## rzZzn

 *neonik wrote:*   

> I've got absolutely the same issue with Con's patchsets for 2.6.8.1.
> 
> mapped_watermark.diff causes system to allocate more memory resulting in less cached memory which causes a huge slowdown here.
> 
> You could try passing /proc/sys/vm/mapped values according to the relation in percent: amount of memory used : amount of memory free. By default it's 2/3 or 66%, for servers Con recommends to use 33. I used 50 to solve the issues in some way.
> ...

 

Thanks

I did "echo 50 > /proc/sys/vm/mapped" as u sad and it seems to work smother

//rZn

----------

## zerojay

No problems here.

----------

## rzZzn

uuuummh maybe it´s some wrong setting in my .config I'll post it here so you can look at it... if yuo want to   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_OMNIBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

# CONFIG_HZ_500 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_200 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=1000

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPRESSLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=63

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

#

# Linux InfraRed Controller

#

# CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISER4_LARGE_KEY=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_CDFS_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LUFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_CFLAGS_EDIT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Thanks  :Smile: 

//rZn

----------

## discomfitor

Honestly (and no offense intended), this is quite possibly the most sluggish kernel I've ever used.  I can't multitask at all, and even when I'm trying to do only a single thing, it barely performs adequately, and that's after tweaking the vm and swap settings.  Going back to -nitro1.

----------

## neonik

Umm, nothing personal, but could you please use http://nopaste.php.cd/ (or any other nopaste service) for long files like that? Reasons are:

1. harder to read due to formatting

2. forums become slower with more content, saving storage capacity is also reasonable

Thanks for the .config, by the way.  :Smile: 

----------

## zerojay

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> Honestly (and no offense intended), this is quite possibly the most sluggish kernel I've ever used.  I can't multitask at all, and even when I'm trying to do only a single thing, it barely performs adequately, and that's after tweaking the vm and swap settings.  Going back to -nitro1.

 

Strange, I've got the opposite effect here.

----------

## J0rus

I too had serious slow down issues with this release...simply unraring a bin/cue made my system crawl till it was finished.  I've backed down to nitro4 as its been the fastest of the 2.6.8 releases for me thusfar.  

I'm planning on messing with the vm settings later tonite and will report my results.

~J0rus

----------

## Phlogiston

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

>  *Darckness wrote:*   Honestly (and no offense intended), this is quite possibly the most sluggish kernel I've ever used.  I can't multitask at all, and even when I'm trying to do only a single thing, it barely performs adequately, and that's after tweaking the vm and swap settings.  Going back to -nitro1. 
> 
> Strange, I've got the opposite effect here.

 

yes So do I

Thats I think the best kernel I ever used...

I'm not sure if my swap works? How can I test that?

----------

## rzZzn

 *neonik wrote:*   

> Umm, nothing personal, but could you please use http://nopaste.php.cd/ (or any other nopaste service) for long files like that? Reasons are:
> 
> 1. harder to read due to formatting
> 
> 2. forums become slower with more content, saving storage capacity is also reasonable
> ...

 

oki did not know of that will try it next time.  :Smile: 

/rZn

----------

## zerojay

I just thought that I would post my .config so that we can all maybe compare .configs between people who are having great and horrible performance and maybe figure out if maybe it's a particular option causing it.

http://darkstalker.newcon.org/.config

----------

## Crisis

Well I have been running nitro1 for awhile and it has been fine, but I'd really like to try the new nitro especially to fix the problems with cdrecord.

When I try to compile nitro5, however, it fails with this:

```
  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xb7e4c): In function `vesafb_check_var':

: undefined reference to `fb_validate_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xb7fdd): In function `vesafb_check_limits':

: undefined reference to `fb_validate_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7a9f): In function `vesafb_vbe_init':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_monitor_limits'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7ad4): In function `vesafb_vbe_init':

: undefined reference to `fb_create_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7c79): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_alloc'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7d77): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_alloc_cmap'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7e15): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `vesa_modes'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7e25): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_find_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7ee6): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_dealloc_cmap'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7eee): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_release'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7f05): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_destroy_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8084): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x81d9): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `register_framebuffer'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x82e3): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_destroy_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8575): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x85ae): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_release'

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x3fab4): undefined reference to `soft_cursor'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

Any ideas?  I can post a config if you need it.

----------

## d0nju4n

I'm hearing great things about this release but unfortunately I couldnt get it to boot.  It compiles just fine, however.  It hangs after it attaches the sata disk (I'll post the specific error when I get home)

However, I think I may have fubar'd my .config, and I compiled this kernel while half asleep at 4am...I've never had the slightest problem with nitro before.  When I get home I'll review it

Wish me luck for when I get home, lol

----------

## discomfitor

My config if you wanna try checking it.  Perhaps I missed something?

----------

## miseiler

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> Honestly (and no offense intended), this is quite possibly the most sluggish kernel I've ever used.  I can't multitask at all, and even when I'm trying to do only a single thing, it barely performs adequately, and that's after tweaking the vm and swap settings.  Going back to -nitro1.

 

Sounds like you have the same swap issue some of the others do.

Works WONDERFUL here on my new reiser4 system, no memory problems, very fast, etc.  Nitro2 was incredibly unstable with my reiser4 system (2.5 minutes before lockup, max), however this kernel seems to have fixed all my problems AND is faster.

Thank you!

----------

## luqas

 *Crisis wrote:*   

> Well I have been running nitro1 for awhile and it has been fine, but I'd really like to try the new nitro especially to fix the problems with cdrecord.
> 
> When I try to compile nitro5, however, it fails with this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Try this patch (just apply it on top of your nitro source):

nitro5-vesafb-fix

----------

## zerojay

Actually, I am having one major problem. Running emerge whatsoever hard locks my box completely. It doesn't matter if it's even an privilaged user or not.

----------

## TierMann

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BUT! Nvidia-driver is broken with this release, and the last release too. When I do a startx I get only a black screen. On the last release I even tried patching it with the Nvidia-diff patch.

 

You need to have the riva module disabled because it conflicts with NVidia's 3D driver.

You probably allready did this though, but it's just a thought.

I'm using 6111 here with no problems for my Geforce 5200 Ultra, using both heads.

----------

## d0nju4n

OK, I've resolved the issue with my kernel config, and all is working now.

All I can is wow.  For my hardware, this is the fastest kernel that I've ever compiled...and it's stable.  Awesome job.

Keep 'em commin seppe

----------

## tomm1111

Nice kernel.  Very fast.  Does this kernel have the write barriers patch?  If so, amend fstab to barriers=flush??  Please advise.

----------

## Vlad

I too am experiencing swap craziness (but reiser4/nvidia worked fine, needed to use the pci=routeirq kernel flaq, however).

For some reason, it insists on using 120MB of swap (with only 20mb cached and 0(!) in buffers).  This is making alt-tabbing damn near unbearable, even switching sessions in Konsole lags the machine up.

Perhaps all of us having strange swap behavious have something in common? I have 1 GB of physical memory and 256MB of swap.  What does everyone else have?

----------

## HecHacker1

thanks for the replys, I haven't tried to pass the pci=routeirq yet, i'll will have to try that, although I haven't needed it before.

btw, yes, i have the riva stuff disabled. I always copy over my .config and then go through the whole config on every kernel make. 

4k stacks worked ok for me before I converted to Reiser4, but now that I have my whole system running reiser4 if I have 4k stacks I will get lots of Oops and kernel panics during program compiling and usage, although the Kernel will compile just fine.

----------

## miseiler

 *HecHacker1 wrote:*   

> thanks for the replys, I haven't tried to pass the pci=routeirq yet, i'll will have to try that, although I haven't needed it before.
> 
> btw, yes, i have the riva stuff disabled. I always copy over my .config and then go through the whole config on every kernel make. 
> 
> 4k stacks worked ok for me before I converted to Reiser4, but now that I have my whole system running reiser4 if I have 4k stacks I will get lots of Oops and kernel panics during program compiling and usage, although the Kernel will compile just fine.

 

4k stacks + reiser4 = bad...it shouldn't have even let you compile that

----------

## HecHacker1

i tried adding pci=routepci to the kernel using grub (i assume you just put it in the kernel line with a space between the last command?)

but when I try to startx with Nvidia it still just goes to a black screen.

I tried:

emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-glx

emerge opengl-update (incase their was a new one)

and opengl-update nvidia.

I also made sure that my xorg.conf was okay.

I checked out /var/log/Xorg.0.log but it just stops at not being able to load some fonts or someting like that, which happens everytime because i have some font folders in the .conf that aren't there.

Any ideas?

Abit NF7-S

Ti4600

----------

## y0zza

Thanks again for this kernel patchset.

Working nicely, although I can't say I noticed any change in responsiveness over the previous nitro patchsets. Much more responsive than vanilla and gentoo-dev-sources though.

Haven't noticed the swapping problem that some people have mentioned.

```
blah / # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1518        566        952          0         13        146

-/+ buffers/cache:        406       1112

Swap:         1265          0       1265

blah / # swapon -s

Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority

/dev/hde1                               partition       545792  0       3

/dev/hdi1                               partition       750416  0       3

```

I've got 1.2GB of swap and 1.5GB RAM. The system remains quite responsive even with compiling going on in the background. Kernel config file HERE if it helps anyone.

----------

## miseiler

Apparently I spoke too soon.

After several hours and lots of tasks an emerge sync finally dredged up the aforementioned swap bug.  Really a disappointment, as this kernel was startlingly fast.

Back to trying to find a fast kernel that doesn't break my reiser4 system, I guess...should I go to nitro1 as others have done or try 3 or the mm-sources-based 4?

Nitro2 was incredibly unstable on my system after I moved to reiser4.

EDIT - Nitro1 is even less stable than nitro2 was.    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## neonik

Umm... Interesting... I've got 1GB physical RAM and 494MB swap. Swap less than RAM. May be the cause.

----------

## miseiler

 *neonik wrote:*   

> Umm... Interesting... I've got 1GB physical RAM and 494MB swap. Swap less than RAM. May be the cause.

 

512MB RAM 512MB SWAP

----------

## neonik

So... Who's got the same issues as me, try these two patches in the given order:

```
--- linux-2.6.8.1-ck4.orig/kernel/sched.c   2004-08-24 11:58:43.000000000 +1000

+++ linux-2.6.8.1-ck4/kernel/sched.c   2004-08-24 12:32:24.000000000 +1000

@@ -352,9 +352,10 @@ static void recalc_task_prio(task_t *p, 

 {

    unsigned long sleep_time = now - p->timestamp;

    unsigned int rr = rr_interval(p);

+   unsigned int minrun = rr * (p->burst + 1) / (burst(p) + 1) ? : 1;

    if (p->flags & PF_FORKED || 

-      (NS_TO_JIFFIES(p->runtime + sleep_time) < rr / 2 || 

-      ((!sched_interactive || sched_compute || rr < 3 ) && 

+      (NS_TO_JIFFIES(p->runtime + sleep_time) < minrun || 

+      ((!sched_interactive || sched_compute) && 

       NS_TO_JIFFIES(p->runtime + sleep_time) < rr))) {

          unsigned long ns_totalrun = p->totalrun + p->runtime;

          unsigned long total_run = NS_TO_JIFFIES(ns_totalrun);

@@ -366,8 +367,10 @@ static void recalc_task_prio(task_t *p, 

             unsigned int intervals = total_run / rr;

             p->totalrun = ns_totalrun;

             p->slice -= intervals * rr;

-            if (p->slice <= rr)

+            if (p->slice <= rr) {

                p->totalrun = 0;

+               dec_burst(p);

+            }

          }

    } else {

       if (!(p->flags & PF_UISLEEP))
```

And this one over: 

```
--- linux-2.6.8.1-ck.orig/kernel/sched.c   2004-08-24 23:22:39.164068579 +1000

+++ linux-2.6.8.1-ck/kernel/sched.c   2004-08-24 23:23:58.816671055 +1000

@@ -353,7 +353,7 @@ static void recalc_task_prio(task_t *p, 

    unsigned long sleep_time = now - p->timestamp;

    unsigned int rr = rr_interval(p);

    unsigned int minrun = rr * (p->burst + 1) / (burst(p) + 1) ? : 1;

-   if (p->flags & PF_FORKED || 

+   if (p->flags & (PF_FORKED | PF_UISLEEP) || 

       (NS_TO_JIFFIES(p->runtime + sleep_time) < minrun || 

       ((!sched_interactive || sched_compute) && 

       NS_TO_JIFFIES(p->runtime + sleep_time) < rr))) {

@@ -373,8 +373,7 @@ static void recalc_task_prio(task_t *p, 

             }

          }

    } else {

-      if (!(p->flags & PF_UISLEEP))

-         inc_burst(p);

+      inc_burst(p);

       p->runtime = 0;

       p->totalrun = 0;

    }
```

Feel free to try with and without the second patch.

These patches didn't solve the issue, but it's still unclear what causes the slowdown. Eventually APIC or ACPI. See ck-maillist and please see further messages in the thread.

----------

## sibov

Hello and thanx for the nice kernel patchset seppe,

but only one thing is making my mad:

It is not reproduceabel but from time to time when i switch from X11 (xorg)

to the gensplash console my console get's grizzeld up and system will be

completly freezed up.  I can connect via ssh from a nother machine but

i cannot reboot or shutdown only hardreset solves the problem.

Anybody has a idea to fix it?  

I use vesafb-tng 1024x768@60 and no riva-module in kernel is enabled

nvidia-kernel is 6111 and all other stuff is working very fine.

Sorry for my bad English and Thanx for any hint.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vide

Very fast kernel, indeed! Launch responsivness is something amazing!

But I have 2 serious (well, one really serious) problems that prevent me from using it:

I'm an ATI 9200 owner, and I found 2 issues with it:

1) can't get framebuffer and hi-res consolle to work, even if (I  suppose) I have enabled all correct options. With gentoo-dev-sources instead it works smoothly

2) Serious OpenGL problems: fglrxgears it's rapid as before but it creates serious flickering and image corruption on the screen while running. And the games (I tested with Neverwinter Nights) are definitely slower. Well, not unplayable, but slower. I mean, 85% of what I get with my current 2.6.5-gentoo.

Any idea?

----------

## Crisis

 *Quote:*   

> Try this patch (just apply it on top of your nitro source): 
> 
> nitro5-vesafb-fix
> 
> 

 

Thanks!  I was able to get the kernel to compile after applying that patch.  I just booted to the new kernel (remotely) and ther system came back up, so when I get home we shall see how it is performing and if the cdrecord issues are fixed.

----------

## Crisis

 *Quote:*   

> Try this patch (just apply it on top of your nitro source): 
> 
> nitro5-vesafb-fix
> 
> 

 

Thanks!  I was able to get the kernel to compile after applying that patch.  I just booted to the new kernel (remotely) and ther system came back up, so when I get home we shall see how it is performing and if the cdrecord issues are fixed.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Quote:*   

> Thanks!  I was able to get the kernel to compile after applying that patch.  I just booted to the new kernel (remotely) and ther system came back up, so when I get home we shall see how it is performing and if the cdrecord issues are fixed.

 

Yes it's fixed... I just burned a audio cd without any troubles and if I play the cd it sounds good   :Wink: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *d0nju4n wrote:*   

> OK, I've resolved the issue with my kernel config, and all is working now.
> 
> All I can is wow.  For my hardware, this is the fastest kernel that I've ever compiled...and it's stable.  Awesome job.
> 
> Keep 'em commin seppe

 

And what was the problem? Which option? Probably others would be interested in that too  :Wink: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> [quote="
> 
> Thats I think the best kernel I ever used...
> 
> I'm not sure if my swap works? How can I test that?

 

The weird thing is that always none of the swap space is used, although I have a lot of programms running... 

How could I test if my swap space working properly???

----------

## fro5tbite

ok for those who had the memory swap problem like i did, try this. it fix the problem in my case here. what i did was, i used to have this option enabled in the kernel :-

```

High Memory Support (4GB)  --->                                                                       

  [*] Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem

```

since i have 1GB of RAM. After disabling that, another option is enabled :-

```

[*] 1Gb Low Memory Support 

```

i left it enabled. reboot the machine, and so far i didnt experience the memory swap problem like i used to. right now i have like 8 window open for konqueror, with each like 5 or 6 tabs browsing sites, around 10 konsoles open, with multiple tabs in it. compiling some stuff, xmms playing,qtorrent, etc etc,  no problem. top shows something like this : -

```

top - 20:55:30 up 22 min, 40 users,  load average: 1.62, 1.04, 0.90

Tasks: 116 total,   5 running, 111 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 32.7% us, 17.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 48.0% id,  0.7% wa,  0.0% hi,  1.3% si

Mem:   1034444k total,   618960k used,   415484k free,    47840k buffers

Swap:  1943856k total,        0k used,  1943856k free,   316436k cached

```

maybe its too early to judge whether its runnin fine or not considering i only have it up for around 20mins, but before i did this, at this stage my machine already stop responding. hope it helps.

----------

## Crisis

Hmm well I can burn DVDs now as a regular user but only at 2X for some reason....

----------

## tomm1111

With this kernel I cannot mount my usb hdd's.  Dev sda, sdb not being created.  Idea's welcome.  What in the kernel config must be turned on to make this happen.  I used the same kernel config as 2.6.6-lovex with some minor tweaking.

----------

## y0zza

tomm1111,

Make sure you have 

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
```

 in your .config. My USB2.0 HDD seems to work with this kernel. Kernel config file is HERE.

Or check your dmesg when you plug/unplug the drive for any errors.

----------

## Rainmaker

great kernel. Haven't tried nitro for a long time, cause it broke my nvidia drivers... Now it's no longer based on mm, nvidia works again! Compiles ok, works fine... No major slowdowns yet...

----------

## Rainmaker

Hmmm, I just started GTA-VC which runs fine under gentoo-sources, but the sound quality is really poor. It just stops for a second, then starts again. Using built-in support for a CMI8330... Anyone else got this problem?

----------

## neonik

Okay, here the fix from Con for the issue (caching): http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ckdev/mapped_watermark_fix.diff

I haven't yet tested it but it should work (Reference).

----------

## Rainmaker

OK, I applied the patch. I disabled frame-buffer to see if that will make a difference (I didn't use it in gentoo-dev-sources). I tried the cfq and no-op sceduler too, so I don't think the patch will help, but I'll try.

Compiling now

----------

## y0zza

 *neonik wrote:*   

> Okay, here the fix from Con for the issue (caching): http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ckdev/mapped_watermark_fix.diff
> 
> I haven't yet tested it but it should work (Reference).

 

I'll have to try this - seems like just the issue I've been experiencing - that the kernel clears the cache very aggressively. Even after many hours of use, my physical memory is still not being used fully, and yet some things have been paged to disk too.

```
# free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1518        603        914          0          0        182

-/+ buffers/cache:        420       1098

Swap:         1265         42       1223
```

I haven't noticed the heavy swapping issue that others have described, but my swap file size has been growing slowly but steadily since bootup (now 42MB after 13 hrs uptime despite nearly 1GB of physical memory free).

Changing the mapped watermark percentage to 33 hasn't helped to encourage the kernel to use the physical memory more.

----------

## miseiler

 *Vide wrote:*   

> Very fast kernel, indeed! Launch responsivness is something amazing!
> 
> But I have 2 serious (well, one really serious) problems that prevent me from using it:
> 
> I'm an ATI 9200 owner, and I found 2 issues with it:
> ...

 

Strange, my radeon card worked fine.  It might sound silly, but you HAVE emerged ati-drivers then opengl-update ati since you installed the new kernel, right?  And are you using the 3.9.0 drivers or the 3.11.1 drivers, which work for me?

What does fglrxinfo show?

----------

## -leliel-

Linux neo 2.6.8-nitro5 #1 Wed Aug 25 18:05:48 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)  AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

everything's working fine. great work, thanks.  :Wink: 

----------

## teutzz

from the looks of things this kernel swaps more than others (at least on this machine) but i'm not experiecing any slowdowns (from the look of things i can say that all swap can be accounted as free ram (maybe this is not very self explinatory) so here is the output of free -m

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           250        163         87          0          2         47

-/+ buffers/cache:        114        136

Swap:         1098         80       1017

```

if there is one thing i like about this swaping is that i have lots of free ram (ussually i have maybe 10-20 MB free; lot less swap of corse) and apps seem to start faster (especially all memory hungry apps like Warcraft 3 under cedega)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Rainmaker

Patch doesn't help for my sound problem. Just played CoD, there the sound works fine... I don't get it...

----------

## miseiler

 *neonik wrote:*   

> Okay, here the fix from Con for the issue (caching): http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ckdev/mapped_watermark_fix.diff
> 
> I haven't yet tested it but it should work (Reference).

 

Applied patch and tested on my P4 system w/ HT, 512 MB RAM and 512 MB swap, then abused it for a bit:

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515504     379924     135580          0          0     159120

-/+ buffers/cache:     220804     294700

Swap:       489972        168     489804
```

I'm not sure if that's better or worse than it was.  At least this time I saw that I was actually low on free memory before it began caching ( < 60MB ) instead of seemingly randomly.  YMMV, especially if you have more RAM than 512MB.  I'll use it a bit longer and see if it gets better/worse...

UPDATE - No, the amount swapped still jumps randomly during normal usage, even with plenty of free memory.

----------

## neonik

To me it also seems like an issue with HIGHMEM or at least higher memory. Because everyone I know who's got RAM < 512MB doesn't have the issue. And I believe in this thread everyone with the same issue has got >=512MB RAM and less swap than physical memory.

----------

## luqas

I have 512 with no problems.   I don't have HIMEM or 1 Gigabyte Low memory (or whatever it is called) enabled.  But my swap is set to 512...  Of course it never gets touched...  I will see what I can do tonight by adjusting my swap partition to 256 and see what happens.

----------

## Illissius

I don't have the issue with swap at all. 512MB RAM, 1GB swap (yeah, it's probably excessive, but I have the space so *shrug*).

No himem or 1g loram or anything of the sort enabled, to my memory.

----------

## miseiler

Not sure if this will help anyone test, but I've found a sure-fire way to reproduce the problem with 512 RAM on my machine, at least.

Fire up your X, with all the little environmental niceties (XMMS (playing something), Superkaramba, GAIM, gkrellm, xterm/konsole, etc...anything you use)

Start an emerge sync, and quickly open a browser window or two and OpenOffice (not quickstarted)

For me, the emerge sync there is the key...everything else is just icing...as long as it's trying to run large programs with an emerge sync in the background it will begin swapping quickly and from there the problem just escalates.  Trying to compile ANYTHING after that will just go straight to swap, the free memory will be barely touched.

----------

## neonik

 *miseiler wrote:*   

> Not sure if this will help anyone test, but I've found a sure-fire way to reproduce the problem with 512 RAM on my machine, at least.
> 
> Fire up your X, with all the little environmental niceties (XMMS (playing something), Superkaramba, GAIM, gkrellm, xterm/konsole, etc...anything you use)
> 
> Start an emerge sync, and quickly open a browser window or two and OpenOffice (not quickstarted)
> ...

 

Exactly what I'm experiencing on my machine. The only difference is that all those apps you named + compiling stuff belongs to regularily running applications here.  :Smile: 

Well, I didn't consider it's worth mentioning, neither do I now, but my system even tends to hard-lock on high loads like you describe.

I hope the watermark fix solves the problem, I haven't tested it yet. According to you it doesn't....

----------

## Dracnor

 *fro5tbite wrote:*   

> ok for those who had the memory swap problem like i did, try this. it fix the problem in my case here. what i did was, i used to have this option enabled in the kernel :-
> 
> ```
> 
> High Memory Support (4GB)  --->                                                                       
> ...

 

This seems to have cleared the issue right up.  Since I have 1 gig of ram as well, this is a good solution for me.  I loaded a ton of things in and out of memory, and it didn't touch the swap (whereas with 4 gig highmem support it was swapping like crazy and barely touched the ram):

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1033192     587372     445820          0     102860     284424

-/+ buffers/cache:     200088     833104

Swap:       506008          0     506008

```

----------

## miseiler

 *Dracnor wrote:*   

> This seems to have cleared the issue right up.  Since I have 1 gig of ram as well, this is a good solution for me.  I loaded a ton of things in and out of memory, and it didn't touch the swap (whereas with 4 gig highmem support it was swapping like crazy and barely touched the ram):
> 
> 

 

Hmm...I wonder if enabling this option with even lower memory amounts (512MB and less) might help things out a bit.  I'll give that a shot later on (with and without the watermark patch).

----------

## luqas

miseiler,  you don't have himem (or anything underneath it) enabled do you?  

```

1g lowmem?

Many machines now have exactly 1Gb ram and the standard memory split on i386 does not allow you to use more than 896Mb ram without enabling high memory for at least 4Gb. The problem is that this incurs an overhead whereas we can simply change this split with this patch to allow i386 architectures to use up to 1Gb ram without enabling highmem. This is configurable if HIGHMEM is disabled.

```

That is from Con's site aobut the 1Gb Low Mem patch.  I hope it helps you, but I don't see it having an effect.  Please report back though.  Good Luck.

----------

## miseiler

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> miseiler,  you don't have himem (or anything underneath it) enabled do you?  
> 
> 

 

Nope, nothing.  Though I will soon test with the 1GB lowmem patch just for kicks.

----------

## neonik

I've got no clue what exactly fixed it but I've rebuilt the kernel and booted it, now everything starts incredibly fast, build times seem to be faster, application responsiveness is great.

What I did was:

1. apply the watermark fix

2. disable HIGHMEM in favor of adjusted LOWMEM

----------

## miseiler

 *neonik wrote:*   

> I've got no clue what exactly fixed it but I've rebuilt the kernel and booted it, now everything starts incredibly fast, build times seem to be faster, application responsiveness is great.
> 
> What I did was:
> 
> 1. apply the watermark fix
> ...

 

Well, I tried it, too.  :Sad: 

Applied the watermark patch, and enabled lowmem (where previously neither lowmem nor highmem were set), then proceeded to tar and untar a 300MB movie file repeatedly, and it began swapping almost instantly.  Much like before, as soon as it began to swap (20k, let's say), the amount of swapped memory quickly (~4 seconds) grew well over 150MB.

Nitro3 refuses to swap ANYTHING under the same circumstances, even bringing the free memory within 1MB...but never swapping.

Interesting note:  When removing the test tar I created under nitro3, all of the used memory is freed.  Under nitro5 with lowmem and the watermark patch, removing the test tar will free a good chunk of the used memory, however the swap it used will remain unchanged.  This may be a large part of the seemingly-exponential growth of the used swap space once it starts.  At this point, even though I have 100MB free RAM, applications take absolutely forever to start and the system as a whole becomes sluggish and unresponsive.

----------

## neonik

Okay, try to do exactly what I've done:

1. emerge ck-sources (2.6.8.1-ck4)

2. http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ckdev/s8.0_test1

3. http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ckdev/mapped_watermark_fix.diff

4. either use your nitro-sources .config or disable HIGHMEM, enable LOWMEM

Reason: the lower the number on patches, the easier to figure out where it breaks performance.

----------

## miseiler

 *neonik wrote:*   

> Okay, try to do exactly what I've done:
> 
> 1. emerge ck-sources (2.6.8.1-ck4)
> 
> 2. http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ckdev/s8.0_test1
> ...

 

```
bash-2.05b# uname -a

Linux sophie 2.6.8-ck4 #1 SMP Wed Aug 25 16:27:50 EDT 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

bash-2.05b# free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515640     334204     181436          0         12     183792

-/+ buffers/cache:     150400     365240

Swap:       489972          0     489972

bash-2.05b# cp /liberal/movies/AnnihilatioN-HQ.avi .

bash-2.05b# free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515640     500204      15436          0          0     346188

-/+ buffers/cache:     154016     361624

Swap:       489972       1596     488376

```

I emerged ck-sources and applied the staircase and watermark patches, while enabling lowmem leaving highmem disabled.  Didn't seem to help matters at all here   :Confused: 

----------

## scoobydu

Any chance of an update to alsa from 1.0.4 in up and coming releases?    :Wink: 

I've done the copy from 1.0.6 sources and its giving me some wierd results   :Shocked:   (it normally goes in fine)

----------

## Robin79

Still works like a charm after: 23:26:40 up 1 day, 19:19,  3 users,  load average: 0.80, 0.82, 0.82 since starting using it  :Razz: 

----------

## teutzz

i applied the 2 patches directly on the nitro (mostly out of curiosity) and disabled both himem and low mem support as i only 256 MB of ram, and if anything it looks like it swaps even more (compared to unpached nitro)

----------

## GhostWalker

I notice none of the newer patchsets (including the love-sources) have win4lin.

Hope this is the right place but could I ask for it to be included? This patchset is excellent and I have changed from love-sources but would like win4lin.

Thankyoy in advance.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## y0zza

The swapping issue is really getting bad   :Sad: 

```
blah linux # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1518        479       1038          0          1        103

-/+ buffers/cache:        374       1143

Swap:         1265        210       1055

blah linux # swapon -s

Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority

/dev/hde1                               partition       545792  107768  3

/dev/hdi1                               partition       750416  107652  3
```

I will apply the patches to see if they help the situation (haven't had an opportunity to do so yet).

Performance is still acceptable, as my swap partitions are on a separate physical disk to my /, and are also 'striped' (same priority), but application launching speed could be much better if it used some of that physical memory as file cache.   :Sad: 

----------

## Robin79

```

(nitro@gentoo)-(pts)-(01:19:16 Thu Aug 26)->

(~/)-> free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           756        494        261          0         15        246

-/+ buffers/cache:        232        523

Swap:          494          0        493

```

no swap eating here? what is this patches for?

----------

## HotBBQ

I can't seem to get a digest made for this ebuild.  Other love-sources are working fine.  Here is the error im getting:

```

hotbbq love-sources # ebuild nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r5.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r5' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r5.ebuild

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.

```

My overlay is working fine for other applications so I am positive its not that.

----------

## danone

did you tried 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/nitro-xxx.ebuild digest?
```

----------

## HotBBQ

Bah, nevermind, looks like my overlay stuff is hosed.  Nothing is working now.  I erased everything in my overlay and tried again.

----------

## y0zza

Well, just patched with staircase8.0_test and mapped_watermark_fix, and it seems much better now.

After 10 minutes uptime, the system has used up more memory for buffers+cache than it had done previously when it was up for a day.  :Very Happy: 

```
blah y0zza # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1518        791        727          0         48        382

-/+ buffers/cache:        361       1157

Swap:         1265          0       1265
```

Let's see how this holds up...

But I also see that mapped-watermark2 is out, and so is staircase8.1. (here)

Edit - ok, after hammering the system a bit, it seems that things are still hitting swap with 800+MB physical memory free...  :Sad: 

```
blah y0zza # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1518        714        804          0          1        385

-/+ buffers/cache:        327       1190

Swap:         1265        113       1152
```

----------

## jewps

I got a Win4Lin patch for you guys, this applies on top of Nitro5 source tree, I don't know if it will apply cleanly if you used the patches everyone has posted. Sooo lemme know if there are any problems..

http://lith.theddrzone.com/other/nitro5-win4lin.bz2

apply it like you would to any other patch.. have fun..

edit:

apparently, the lowmem patch (now in ck) does not like win4lin too much, so if you want to use the above patch, you either have to disable 1g_lowmem support or not use win4lin altogether.

here is my latest posting: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1470389#1470389

also, please take a look at PickledOnion's post (below this one) regarding the error.Last edited by jewps on Thu Aug 26, 2004 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GhostWalker

 *jewps wrote:*   

> I got a Win4Lin patch for you guys, this applies on top of Nitro5 source tree, I don't know if it will apply cleanly if you used the patches everyone has posted. Sooo lemme know if there are any problems..
> 
> http://lith.theddrzone.com/other/nitro5-win4lin.bz2
> 
> apply it like you would to any other patch.. have fun..

 

Thankyou. I'm trying it now.

----------

## Pink

 *jewps wrote:*   

> I got a Win4Lin patch for you guys, this applies on top of Nitro5 source tree, I don't know if it will apply cleanly if you used the patches everyone has posted. Sooo lemme know if there are any problems..
> 
> http://lith.theddrzone.com/other/nitro5-win4lin.bz2
> 
> apply it like you would to any other patch.. have fun..

 

jewps, you need to reverse the 1g_lowmem patch other wise the win4lin patch will not compile with the __PAGE_OFFSET not being > MKI_END_USER_ADDR. 

At least, that is my experience 

I cannot work out how it worked for you as the lowmem changes the PAGE_OFFSET value to a level where the windows addresses in win4lin cannot be accessed.

I would appreciate some help to find a work around as I would like to keep the lowmem patch intact.

Any advise gratefully appreciated

[edit]

I've just spoken to jewps on the irc and it seems to be working fine there.

I won't be doing anymore win4lin patches as I don;t use it anymore, but it's great to see it available again   :Very Happy: 

[/edit]Last edited by Pink on Thu Aug 26, 2004 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## teutzz

i have just applied the watermark2 patch and if anything else, it seems like swaping less

----------

## neonik

That's the output of free -m: 

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1008        677        331          0         92        285

-/+ buffers/cache:        299        709

Swap:          494          0        494
```

Here top: 

```
top - 11:24:41 up 53 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.24, 0.62, 0.63

Tasks:  75 total,   2 running,  72 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie

Cpu(s):  2.2% us,  0.5% sy,  0.0% ni, 95.8% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  1.5% si

Mem:   1033136k total,   697344k used,   335792k free,    95648k buffers

Swap:   506008k total,        0k used,   506008k free,   290864k cached

```

According to Con, you can analyze the value of wa, which displays the IO interaction, the higher the value, the less responsive your system should be. I had been getting values over 80% from a high intensive task like compilation, but with the two patches I mentioned, it's not the case anymore.

I've got no idea if watermark2 is the same as watermark + watermark fix, since I have neither seen nor tried it, but I can post my .config, if anyone interested: http://www.neonik.net/gentoo/.config-2.6.8.1-ck4

And I've got to say that this is the fastest kernel I've ever used since 2.6.2_rc2-mm1 (which, if I reckon right, has been the fastest on my machine until now).

And those two patches y0zza mentioned are worth giving a try, if you're still experiencing the swap/cache problem.

----------

## jewps

Can anyone else verify the problem PickledOnion is having? We were talking about it on IRC but I can't seem to replicate the problem. I've tried enabling and disabling 1g_lowmem but it doesn't seem to break the compile.

/me scrataches head

edit:

ok i retract that statement. so.. if you want win4lin, reverse the lowmem patch. if you don't want to do that, you can try commenting out:

#if __PAGE_OFFSET < MKI_END_USER_ADDR

        #error MKI will not work if __PAGE_OFFSET is not >= MKI_END_USER_ADDR

#endif

on line 113 of /arch/i386/mki-adapter26/mki26.c and see what happens. i was going to try that but its 3:30am and i can't be f'd to bugger up my system right now, so if anybody wants to give it a go, feel free and let me know what happens  :Wink: 

----------

## fro5tbite

well, commenting out the above as jewps suggested didnt do the magic on my pc   :Sad:   .. it compiles fine. but then when i did the usual

```

ebuild  /var/db/pkg/app-emulation/win4lin-5.1/win4lin-5.1.ebuild config

```

i have this,

```

Making MDA Image.

MMAP_NOMEM: dos: ERROR: Unable to map in the memory image file:

(/var/win4lin/instC/tmp/dosmemimg.1122)

There is not enough memory or disk space

WARNING: MDA image was not made.

(10)

WARNING: No image files were made.

WARNING: Images creation failed.

ERROR: Failed to make all DOS image files.

 Installation of DOS partialy failed.

```

----------

## Pink

 *fro5tbite wrote:*   

> well, commenting out the above as jewps suggested didnt do the magic on my pc    .. it compiles fine. but then when i did the usual
> 
> ```
> 
> ebuild  /var/db/pkg/app-emulation/win4lin-5.1/win4lin-5.1.ebuild config
> ...

 

Yup, the only legitimate answer is to reverse the 1g_lowmem patch in the patchset, then apply the two 2.6.8.1 patches from Netraverse (or use jewps patch, but it was patched against the kernel with 1g in so may not apply correctly), then fix the two rejects (they are very simple rejects - no code change is required) then compile.

For a fully functioning win4lin you will also require the new win4lin rpm released by netraverse yesterday (Win4Lin-5.5.18c-d.i386.rpm). The old rpm will work to some degree but you will have internet troubles.

To use the new rpm, download it from the members area at Netraverse and then adjust the old ebuild to use the new win4lin rpm, you may also have trouble with the win4lin starting at boot time as there are appears to be some new symlinks required, so a manual /etc/init.d may be required

Sounds complicated (probably becasue it is, lol) but it is feasable to do. I did it here this morning and it does work, although I now use another kernel as I don't need win4lin anymore.

HTH   :Very Happy: 

----------

## luqas

If you don't mind me asking, what do you use in place of Win4Lin now?  Or did you need for something like that go away.

Anyway,  thanks for your help PickledOnion.

----------

## Pink

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> If you don't mind me asking, what do you use in place of Win4Lin now?  Or did you need for something like that go away.
> 
> Anyway,  thanks for your help PickledOnion.

 

No I don't mind you asking - I needed win4lin for a neural network simluation programme I used at University. I've finshed uni now and have no need for any windows progs (well, except for any gaming I do and then I dual boot into win2kpro).

I won't be carrying on the patches simply due to lack of time: I was away for two days and found 9 kernels that would 'require' a win4lin patch if I was to carry on with my website (from the mm's, to rc's and rc-mm's, nitro, love, etc).

I simply cannot commit the time needed to provide a quality patch - As it is only one patch, I ensure it is fully working on a number of systems and with different distro's. I enjoyed it but have no real incentive to carry on and, as I say, I really cannot commit the time needed.

Thanks for the kind words though   :Very Happy: 

Oh, and in case you were wondering, I have gone back to 2.6.7-ck5 for my kernel. It is simply the quickest, most responsive and most stable kernel I have used, with nitro5 a close 2nd.

----------

## tatesworld

tried this kernel,

very responsive

only trouble, its no good for cedega, Soldier of fortune 2 had cutting out sound with this kernel when my brother tried.

----------

## teutzz

 *tatesworld wrote:*   

> only trouble, its no good for cedega, Soldier of fortune 2 had cutting out sound with this kernel when my brother tried.

 

you have to renice cedega/wine/winex to +19 (you've read right +19) maybe it sounds absourd, but just give it a try

----------

## Robin79

 *teutzz wrote:*   

>  *tatesworld wrote:*   only trouble, its no good for cedega, Soldier of fortune 2 had cutting out sound with this kernel when my brother tried. 
> 
> you have to renice cedega/wine/winex to +19 (you've read right +19) maybe it sounds absourd, but just give it a try

 

And if you use p2p (Point2Play)?

----------

## ryceck

I have to admit I'm kind of a love-sources junkie but this one made me change my mind  :Smile: 

The kernel is stable and works good for me  :Smile: 

Just need 1 more thing:

-The fbslpash that is here... how do I get bootsplash working with this..?

Just keep up the good work  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jewps

fbsplash is a bootsplash replacement, there is a nice guide over at http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

its under gensplash.

sooo who's going to make the 2.6.9-nitro?

----------

## Rainmaker

 *teutzz wrote:*   

>  *tatesworld wrote:*   only trouble, its no good for cedega, Soldier of fortune 2 had cutting out sound with this kernel when my brother tried. 
> 
> you have to renice cedega/wine/winex to +19 (you've read right +19) maybe it sounds absourd, but just give it a try

 

It's true... This helps... I figured that out just before I read this post... I tried -20 too, but sound get's even more choppy then. I also deselected OSS and am running pure ALSA now.. That seems to help a bit too.

I'm runnning this kernel now too. I got a slight "problem". My harddisk activity is much higher then it just to be. I'm running azureus for example. Memory and CPU usage is very low, but my harddisk keeps writing, even though I'm only downloading at +- 100 kb/s. It starts using a memory buffer, but then only writes a few kbs. Is there any way to control the amount CFQ writes to disk in a pass? Or is there another scheduler which fills up my buffers, then writes out about 50 Megs at once?

----------

## miseiler

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> I'm runnning this kernel now too. I got a slight "problem". My harddisk activity is much higher then it just to be. I'm running azureus for example. Memory and CPU usage is very low, but my harddisk keeps writing, even though I'm only downloading at +- 100 kb/s. It starts using a memory buffer, but then only writes a few kbs. Is there any way to control the amount CFQ writes to disk in a pass? Or is there another scheduler which fills up my buffers, then writes out about 50 Megs at once?

 

Kernels based on the -ck4 patchset (such as nitro5) have a bug described by Con Kolivas as follows:

```
I know I"m meant to be taking a break but I modelled in my head a 

problem with the mapped_watermark patch. It is currently too aggressive 

and the flags can get mixed up leading to an easy out-of-memory 

condition, and too aggressive cache cleanup which may slow down 

application startup.
```

Basically, the system is using your swap (disk thrashing), even when there is plenty of free RAM left.

He goes on to mention two patches that he believes would help the situation, but three of us following this thread have tested them and, if anything, it makes things worse.

If you're having this problem, I suggest moving back to nitro3.  It was never officially released, but of all the nitro-sources it's been the very best for me in terms of stability (especially with reiser4) and performance.

----------

## Rainmaker

well, I don't have out of mermory conditions, although my "swapiness" seems to be a bit high indeed. 

```
dannie@Medusa / $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1009        995         14          0          0        903

-/+ buffers/cache:         91        918

Swap:          287         54        233

```

It's swapping 54 megs, even though there's 918 Megs of RAM left...  :Razz: 

I can even run max payne 2, xmms, firefox and the gimp al at the same time with no noticible lag... It's just annoying to see that red light blinking  :Razz: 

I'll just wait for the next patch. Couldn't this be resolved by switching to the no-op scheduler or another i/o-scheduler?

----------

## Bot24

2.6.8.1-nitro5 is extremely slow, messes up my first USB mouse(I have to unplug both mice and then plug them back in), and gets my display stuck at 800x600. Athlon XP 2400+. 1GB RAM. Radeon 9800Pro(drivers installed)

----------

## Rainmaker

have you enabled "support for hot plugging devices"? Does hotplug start when your system boots?

And what do you mean "sticks to 800x600"? Also in X? Or just in console? You can configure the default resolution, but I think you need vesa lines in grub/lilo.conf to change that

----------

## bisho

The people who is having problems with swapiness should try to find the proper values changing vm.swappiness and vm.vfs_cache_pressure in the /etc/sysctl.conf.

vm.swappiness goes from 0 (none) to 100 (always)

By default is arround 60, but I have found to be better at 30 or even less for desktop usage, so you avoid all the trashing when using again an app not used for some time. In servers 60 is a good value.

vm.vfs_cache_pressure goes from 0 (try to make cache always) to large numbers (try not to cache). By default is 100. Depending on your amount of ram increase or decrease.

In my laptop, with slow disk (slow swap) I use swapiness of 20 when using desktop, and 60 when compiling and not in front of computer, and vm.vfs_cache_pressure to 200.

You could also change the values on the fly, by using sysctl:

```
$ sysctl -w vm.swappiness=30
```

or the /proc interface:

```
$ echo 30 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
```

----------

## Bot24

I don't know about the hotplugging, but it works fine with the Gentoo sources. My second mouse and my Bluetooth adapter are USB also, but they don't need to be disconnected and reconnected(I was reseting the second mouse because the order was wrong). 

800x600 in the console and X it looks like. Bootsplash didn't start, but that is probably my fault, because it doesn't work on the last Gentoo kernel I built either.

----------

## Rainmaker

Thanks for your insight, but I get this:

```
root@Medusa root # sysctl -w vm.swappiness=20

error: 'vm.swappiness' is an unknown key

```

```
root@Medusa vm # pwd -P

/proc/sys/vm

root@Medusa vm # ls

block_dump                 laptop_mode            nr_pdflush_threads

dirty_background_ratio     lower_zone_protection  overcommit_memory

dirty_expire_centisecs     mapped                 overcommit_ratio

dirty_ratio                max_map_count          page-cluster

dirty_writeback_centisecs  min_free_kbytes        vfs_cache_pressure

root@Medusa vm # 
```

Might try playing around with the dirty values though. That was actually what I was looking for in my first post  :Smile:  Thanks.

----------

## y0zza

Well, I reversed the mapped_watermark patch, so the kernel is back to the 'plain' cache/swap algorithms, and things have improved a lot - back to normal now:

```
blah vm # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1518       1481         37          0         16        842

-/+ buffers/cache:        622        896

Swap:         1265          0       1265
```

(this is without mapped_watermark at all)

Compare to with mapped_watermark:

```
blah y0zza # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1518        714        804          0          1        385

-/+ buffers/cache:        327       1190

Swap:         1265        113       1152
```

It does seem like an issue with highmem and mapped_watermark, at least in my case (1.5GB RAM), as even with the revised patch, the kernel seemed very reluctant to cache file data, even with the mapped 'watermark' set to 10 (default 66), almost as if it was only caching in highmem. 600+MB of RAM was always available (all from lowmem), no matter what I tried to do; the system was even happy to page 200MB+ of things to disk, with 700MB physical RAM free.

Anyhow, with the mapped_watermark.diff reversed, nitro5 seems quite responsive on my system, since there's no longer any of that quirky cache/swap behavior.Last edited by y0zza on Fri Aug 27, 2004 1:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Akuma

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> Thanks for your insight, but I get this:
> 
> ```
> root@Medusa root # sysctl -w vm.swappiness=20
> 
> ...

 

have the same problem when trying to change swappiness.

----------

## zerojay

I've tried a lot and I still completely hard lock whenever I run emerge. I had this same problem with earlier versions of nitro. Seems like the kernel dies on "enqueue_task", I believe. Oh well.  :Neutral: 

----------

## discomfitor

I think I fixed the problem (slowness)...not sure though, so attempt the use of this patch at your own risk.

----------

## miseiler

 *y0zza wrote:*   

> Well, I reversed the mapped_watermark patch, so the kernel is back to the 'plain' cache/swap algorithms, and things have improved a lot - back to normal now:
> 
> ```
> blah vm # free -m
> 
> ...

 

Excellent work.  I have taken your idea just a small step further in my own testing, adding the  hard_swappiness1.diff patch from 2.6.7-ck6 at the suggestion of Javier Marcet on the ck mailing list.

The results (so far) are fantastic. I very highly recommend to anyone using the nitro5 kernel to reverse the mapped_watermark.diff patch and add the hard_swappiness1 patch in its place.  I've spent ten minutes copying, taring, and untaring large movie files while running this kernel and thus far the swap space hasn't been touched.

Do yourself a favor and give this a shot.

----------

## Bot24

I'll try again with the plain VESA(not the tng) and the reversed/added patches. I still don't know about that mouse strangeness. My tablet(mouse #2) doesn't work under X right now. It has all of the drivers loaded, and the Xorg logs confirm it(xxd and wacdump too), but nothing happens when I move anything on it. I think I just remembered something tho, and I will go digging in the source code to look for alternatives to stylus... I think that might have been it. 

I would prefer to use a real mouse, however, so if anyone knows why one USB mouse will escape detection on boot(but not on insertation) and the other won't, please tell me.

----------

## neonik

Have you given the new watermark v2 and updated staircase a try?

It's in the root of 2.6.8.1: http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/

And that swappiness issue, I guess it's handled via mapped. You can nevertheless just use the echo command: echo 20 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness

Furthermore there's a new patch in -ckdev, which I got no idea what is for: http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ckdev (sc_mw.diff).

Edit: I've just taken a look at it, what I believe is that it's meant to solve the mappins/wap issue.

Here direct links:

from_2.6.8.1_to_staircase8.1

mapped_watermark2.diff

sc_mw.diff

----------

## Bot24

This is starting to sound complicated. Mostly because I don't know who people are addressing, I think. What should I do? Just reverse the watermark patch and then apply the hard swappiness patch? 

Wow. "swappiness" is in the spellchecker. Why not USB and such?

----------

## teutzz

 *neonik wrote:*   

> Have you given the new watermark v2 and updated staircase a try?
> 
> It's in the root of 2.6.8.1: http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/
> 
> And that swappiness issue, I guess it's handled via mapped. You can nevertheless just use the echo command: echo 20 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
> ...

 

i've patched the kernel (nitro5) with staircase 8test1, watermark fix, and watermarmark2 and i must say that it feel much better, even as for swaping is concearned

i tried to patch it also with 8.1 staircase but it gives me some failed chuncks and i have no ideea (in genertal speaking) how to fix hailed chunks so i left this patch out

maybe later today i'll give a try to sc_wm

----------

## Vide

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Strange, my radeon card worked fine.  It might sound silly, but you HAVE emerged ati-drivers then opengl-update ati since you installed the new kernel, right?  And are you using the 3.9.0 drivers or the 3.11.1 drivers, which work for me?
> 
> What does fglrxinfo show?

 

Obviously I reemerged and updated everything, I'm not in mesa  :Smile: 

The nly thing is that I'm using 3.9.0 ati driver, and I'm running a NForce2 mobo. What's your chipset?

Anyway I'll give a try to older ati driver version

----------

## neonik

teutzz: you gotta reverse staircase 8.0 before applying the new one.

As for sc_mw "(scan control for mapped watermark)", look here: http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/2004-August/000599.html and http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/2004-August/000600.html

----------

## teutzz

i reversed it, staircase 8.0, (it did however had test1 on top of it) (this is what i originally did) and it failed

as for sc_mw can i apply it on top (reversing if necessary) of watermark1 + watermark_diff + watermark2 (applied in that order)?

----------

## neonik

 *teutzz wrote:*   

> i reversed it, staircase 8.0, (it did however had test1 on top of it) (this is what i originally did) and it failed
> 
> as for sc_mw can i apply it on top (reversing if necessary) of watermark1 + watermark_diff + watermark2 (applied in that order)?

 

You should reverse staircase-8.0 and s8.0_test1 to apply the new staircase patch.

sc_mw can go on top of those, either way run patch with --dry-run first.

Here a list of perfectly working patches:

 *Jens Bergmann wrote:*   

> schedrange.diff
> 
> schedbatch2.4.diff
> 
> schediso2.5.diff
> ...

 

And read this message: http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/2004-August/000601.html

----------

## sdaffis

Hey, it doesn't clean my teeth.. False advertising!  :Smile: 

----------

## teutzz

@neonik: i think the sc_mw patch did it, i think it was the final piece of the puzzle where as this kernel is concearned... really

as for staircase8.1 i didn't have the guts or patiance to apply it... maybe later if i don't have anything else to do   :Laughing: 

----------

## neonik

 *teutzz wrote:*   

> @neonik: i think the sc_mw patch did it, i think it was the final piece of the puzzle where as this kernel is concearned... really
> 
> as for staircase8.1 i didn't have the guts or patiance to apply it... maybe later if i don't have anything else to do  

 

Wonderful, then I guess it's more than worthwile to advise everyone having any slowdown issues to give it a try.  :Smile: 

----------

## teutzz

 *neonik wrote:*   

>  *teutzz wrote:*   @neonik: i think the sc_mw patch did it, i think it was the final piece of the puzzle where as this kernel is concearned... really
> 
> as for staircase8.1 i didn't have the guts or patiance to apply it... maybe later if i don't have anything else to do   
> 
> Wonderful, then I guess it's more than worthwile to advise everyone having any slowdown issues to give it a try. 

 

i would also advice the ones who experience swaping more than they are used to  :Very Happy: 

----------

## seppe

FYI, I'm creating a new nitro .. this time with voluntary preempt, it's not going to be an easy job. When I applied staircase8.1 against it, I got a lot of failed hunks. I fixed them, and it compiles cleanly .. but I still have to add like 40 other patches or so  :Smile: 

----------

## Robin79

seppe: i  will w8 with pleasure for the next nitro!!!! Me loves nitro-sources i aint even using Love anymore cause the nitro is so much more stable than the love (and f**king mm-sources)  and the ck patches just speeding up my system so much!

----------

## miseiler

 *Vide wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Strange, my radeon card worked fine.  It might sound silly, but you HAVE emerged ati-drivers then opengl-update ati since you installed the new kernel, right?  And are you using the 3.9.0 drivers or the 3.11.1 drivers, which work for me?
> 
> What does fglrxinfo show? 
> ...

 

3.11.1 is the newest version.  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra to get it.

Or you can do it properly (since I'll get yelled at for suggesting the above), and do the following:

```
echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-video/ati-drivers-extra ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra
```

Hope that helps.

----------

## neonik

Con released the new patchset -ck5 with all the fixes for -ck4.

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ck5/

 *Con Kolivas wrote:*   

> Added since ck4:
> 
> +s8.0_s8.1
> 
> Sync with latest staircase patch. Tiny fix affecting very short running tasks that use a lot of cpu (like xmame).
> ...

 

http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/2004-August/thread.html#end

----------

## miseiler

Couple of things.

First, the s8.0_test1 and s8.0_s8.1 patches (from ck4dev and ck5, respectively) are both meant to patch against the already-applied staircase 8.0.  Also, these are the SAME PATCHES...so you don't need to go reversing staircase, then reapplying the "new" patches or whatnot   :Razz:  ... If you've already applied the ckdev s8.0_test1 patch, you are already at the newest version of staircase.

Second, the sc_mw patch is meant to be applied to a kernel already using mapped_watermark.diff AND mapped_watermark_fix.diff.  I think neonik already mentioned this, but it's worth repeating, I think...if nothing else to clear up any confusion.

So.  To assure that you have the latest patchset from ck5 in your nitro5 kernel, you need to apply these patches in the following order:

s8.0_s8.1 OR s8.0_test1

mapped_watermark_fix.diff

sc_mw.diff

----------

## miseiler

Oh, and I have to say the above fixes all problems entirely.  I've been abusing my filesystem (compressing, decompressing, tarring, untarring, moving around 500MB files, etc) and according to gkrellm my free memory has never gone under 1/3rd of my total RAM, let alone swapped out.  Which, I should add, is exactly what Con said the mapped_watermark business was supposed to do from the beginning   :Wink: 

I am very, very impressed.

----------

## Rainmaker

Well, I took out the mapped and replaced it with mapped_watermark3 (released today  :Very Happy: )

It seems to help for my swap issues. I haven't tested it fully, I'll do that tomorrow sometime. At first glance, all looks well, though I must say I still have a lot of harddisk I/O throughput... A LOT less then I had with the default watermark patch, but still a lot compared to 2.6.7-r11

I tried upgrading the staircase scheduler, but couldn't reverse the patch because of failed hunks. I think I could figure them out, but I'm too tired now  :Smile: . I think I'll keep running this kernel until the next release comes out. Great work!

----------

## st_lim

Hi,

  I initially had the swapping problem, and was thinking that nitro5 was the absolute worst piece of crap.

  I finally got all this working. but compiling without 4k stacks.  I did patch in the s8.0_8.1, mapped_watermark_fix and sc_mw.diff. and set the low mem kernel patch.  :Smile: 

Hope this helps.  I think we have sufficient stuff to get nitro 6 up and running??

Ciao

ST Lim

----------

## kohno

Why is that I don't find reiser4 option in this kernel?  Some one told me to deselect 4K stack, then it'd appear, but that didn't work for me. :Confused: 

```
 Linux Kernel v2.6.8-nitro5 Configuration

 ─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌─────────────────────────────────── File systems ───────────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.  Highlighted        │

  │  letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, <M> modularizes        │

  │  features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ]     │

  │  excluded  <M> module  < > module capable                                          │

  │ ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │         <*> Second extended fs support                                         │ │

  │ │         [ ]   Ext2 extended attributes                                         │ │

  │ │         <*> Ext3 journalling file system support                               │ │

  │ │         [*]   Ext3 extended attributes                                         │ │

  │ │         [ ]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists                                │ │

  │ │         [ ]     Ext3 Security Labels                                           │ │

  │ │         [ ] JBD (ext3) debugging support                                       │ │

  │ │         <*> Reiserfs support                                                   │ │

  │ │         [ ]   Enable reiserfs debug mode                                       │ │

  │ │         [*]   Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs                                       │ │

  │ │         [ ]   ReiserFS extended attributes                                     │ │

  │ │         <*> JFS filesystem support                                             │ │

  │ │         [ ]   JFS POSIX Access Control Lists                                   │ │

  │ │         [ ]   JFS debugging                                                    │ │

  │ │         [ ]   JFS statistics                          
```

----------

## TierMann

The option you may be missing is under Code Maturity Level Options --> "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers". That should be on to view all the "EXPERIMENTAL" options.

Reiser4 will show up regardless of the 4k stack setting because it's only dependant on the "EXPERIMENTAL" (above) setting.  It just (with recent versions) won't let you compile with 4k stacks and Reiser4 enabled at the same time. 

Hope that helps.

----------

## kohno

TierMann, thank you for your prompt reply,  the "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" is already on, but still I don't see Reiser4.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Bot24

Will somebody please releave the confusion us Nitro n00b's are having by giving instructions as to how I should get this ck5 patch set into Nitro and then that other stuff too, or updating the ebuild so that we can be lazy.

----------

## jewps

Nitro6 should be out soon, should be composed of ck5 and vol pre-empt. Seppe asked me to fix his work-in-progress patch of nitro6 but it was borked so I couldn't work on it. I think we should hold out till 2.6.9 + ck5, whenever Con decides to release some patches for .9.

Sorry I couldn't fix the problems seppe, IMO, we should hold till 2.6.9.

----------

## Vide

 *miseiler wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.11.1 is the newest version.  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra to get it.
> 
> Hope that helps.

 

Ok, emerged the new ati-drivers...now I can't get my old 2.6.5-r1 to recognize ATI OpenGL anymore (I'm always in Mesa..but everything is as before in my confs!!), while it's recognized in nitro5

The only problem is only that if I launch fgl_glxgears my machine hang up with blank screen (well, no signal on the screen at all, it's like no cable attached or PC powered off)

Sigh  :Sad: 

Please, tell me what mobo chipset you have, I think it's important..

----------

## Bot24

To get rid of the ATI stuff were the monitor stops getting a signal, you need to disable DGA. You might need to update to the latest drivers on all your kernels because there is a module component. I have some kernel module option about AGPLock in my xorg.conf because this fixes crashes with Blender, the latest Crystal Space Libs, and resizing windows that contain an overlay a lot. 

Did you get ATI drivers working with acceleration on VESAtng? Mine were stuck in low resolution.

----------

## Robin79

Me want the new nitro eheheh  :Razz: 

----------

## Crisp

 *kohno wrote:*   

> TierMann, thank you for your prompt reply,  the "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" is already on, but still I don't see Reiser4. 

 

I've had the same problem; appearantly, once you have run make menuconfig and a kernel compile, all special options disappear when you re-run "make menuconfig" (I only saw the regular kernel options). One solution is to re-emerge the source. I am not well enough into the kernel source to pinpoint the exact problem, but perhaps it helps for Seppe to pindown the problem. I no longer have this problem with the 2.6.8.1-r6 nitro source.

[edit: part of post moved to nitro 2.6.8-r6 thread]

----------

